# A Mystery part...



## guzziworksman (May 16, 2021)

I'm cleaning up a '55 Dutch Gazelle - everything about it, looks original. This little rubber piece was fitted onto the handlebars, near the right grip - and seems to serve no purpose whatsoever. Some kind of a bumper, maybe? It doesn't show any wear. Anybody know what it is? Thanks.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 16, 2021)

maybe a bumper to stop the handlebars from denting the frame?

edit: i see now it's on a step-thru bike, mounted behind the shifter.
dunno! maybe there to lean the bike against a wall?


----------



## juvela (May 16, 2021)

-----

given its original placement on the cycle wonder if it is a special purpose handgrip for riding when one will be making frequent gear shifts

the manufacturer, BIEMME a producer of cycling accessories based in Italy

in the modern era they are best known for their line of cycling clothing

in the past they have produced lights, saddles and an assortment of small accessories

here is a seat binder mounted tool case on a small wheeled machine called an Atlas -





here is a BIEMME headlamp on an Olimpo cycle of the 1940's era -





the bicycle's tail lamp is also a BIEMME while its Dynamo is a Dansi brand

web site -









						Biemme Sport - Essence of Cycling
					

Technical cycling and triathlon clothing. High Italian quality, breathable and light garments in continuous evolution. Discover the new men's and women's collection on our online store.




					www.biemmesport.com
				




FB page -









						Biemme · Essence of Cycling
					

Welcome to the Biemme official Facebook page. Via Oltre Agno 41, 36070




					www.facebook.com
				




there are two other BIEMME companies in Italy.  one is a plastics firm which did not launch until 1982; so too late to have produced the subject item.

the third BIEMME is a maker of furniture.

---

name -

Italy is as equally fond of acronyms as is the U.S. military

they make a practice of taking the acronyms one step further by spelling them out phonetically

hence an organization with the initials B.M.E. becomes BIEMME

the Italian brand of cycle components GIPIEMME is actually G.P.M. spelled out phonetically

-----


----------



## guzziworksman (May 16, 2021)

Thanks for all your insights. There's no wear indicated on the piece - but it was mounted near/under (can't remember) the thumb lever for the 3-speed shifter. Maybe it was a soft stop for the ever? But IF that was the case...why isn't it branded Sturmey-Archer?


----------



## all riders (May 17, 2021)

I think it allowed you to lean the handlebars against a wall(say brick) and the rubber would create enough resistance to keep the bike from rolling and falling--even with that single point of contact. Such devices were(are?) made--more common on road bikes, not likely to have a stand. The same result can be had by leaning a bike on the wall so that the only part of bike touching the wall is the upper rear quadrant of the rear tire.


----------



## Euphman06 (May 17, 2021)

Posted here as a "hand guard"

https://www.ebay.com/itm/PARAMANUBR...IGANTE-BIEMME-/283492311251?campid=5335809022


----------



## guzziworksman (May 17, 2021)

Thanks!!! I wonder how it protected a hand?


----------



## juvela (May 17, 2021)

-----

"manubrio" is handlebar so another possible translation might be handlebar guard

went to ebay.it and asked google chrome to translate the listings

it came up with 

"handguard save handlebar"

"handlebar pad for vintage bikes"






						paramanubrio in vendita -  | eBay
					

Trova paramanubrio in vendita tra una vasta selezione di  su eBay. Subito a casa, in tutta sicurezza.



					www.ebay.it
				




-----
-----


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (May 17, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> "manubrio" is handlebar so another possible translation might be handlebar guard
> 
> ...



I second this*!* the word " manubrio" means "handle bar" and the way it's place in,they save your hands and your bike against accidents*!*


----------



## guzziworksman (May 17, 2021)

I think "manubrio" translates to " Most useless bicycle accessory ever invented". But I'm glad I have it. I just don't know why.


----------



## all riders (May 18, 2021)

Nope, it saves your handlebar from being scratched when you lean it on something--particularly concrete, stone, or brick walls as found all over a city.


----------



## juvela (May 18, 2021)

-----

thanks very much for commencing this textilium Moto-Gi macchinista

had not before seen one of these gadgets and was also unfamiliar with the maker

the spot of digging done has made me wonder just how many small accessories they may have produced back in this era

perhaps they had a product range similar to that of Rampinelli (REG)




__





						REG and Roto parts
					





					www.classicrendezvous.com
				







__





						VeloBase.com - View Brand
					





					velobase.com
				




would be fun to locate a catalogue or brochure from them of the era of the Gazelle...

shall keep an eye out in the course o' me travels...  ;   ^  ]


-----


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 25, 2021)

A friend has a Dutch Gazelle that has a similiar “bumper” on the right side handlebar. His is a single speed, but agree with discussion that it’s to aid in leaning bike against a wall. 
Rhodes used to make a “flick stand” that kept the front wheel from flip flopping, preventing it from falling over if leaned against a wall. Different solution to same problem.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Jan 12, 2022)

How about a picture of the Gazelle, I recently picked up a Populair and am rapidly falling in love with the big lump... such a nice ride!


----------



## guzziworksman (Jan 12, 2022)

I don't have many decent pictures of it, at all...basemernt quarters don't lend themselves to photography. I've since added solid black skirt guards.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Jan 13, 2022)

At least with the Gazelle you should be able to get parts off the shelf.

 Here's your goal:


----------

